# Drove a nude pax last night...well, sort of



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Got a Lyft ping last night to pick up a pax at a "gentlemens club." I figured I was going to pick up some horny, drunken, boar and drive him through a take-away joint before depositing him at home. To my surprise and delight it was an attractive (albeit heavily made up) young fraulein who had finished her shift at 11pm and was on her way to (as she said) a "private engagement." Turned out that was a euphemism for dancing at a frat house birthday party. So, I picked her up at a little after 11pm and her "appointment" at the frat house was at 11:30 and we had about a 15 minute ride ahead of us. So, after a couple minutes of mindless chit-chat, she asked if she could change clothes while we drove. Hey, I'm a gentleman, so how could I say no? She was going for a cheerleader motif, so away she went on the wardrobe change. But since she was using my car as a dressing room, I asked if she wouldn't mind moving to the center of the back seat where I could see her better, and she obliged - who doesn't love an attractive exhibitionist? That was a fun ride for me. And I delivered her to the frat house at about 11:25 and her "handler" was waiting for her. I figured that was a euphemism for bodyguard. Ya just never know what your next Lyft/Uber ride is going to bring you. Oh, and she gave me a $5 tip on a $13 fare.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Got a Lyft ping last night to pick up a pax at a "gentlemens club." I figured I was going to pick up some horny, drunken, boar and drive him through a take-away joint before depositing him at home. To my surprise and delight it was an attractive (albeit heavily made up) young fraulein who had finished her shift at 11pm and was on her way to (as she said) a "private engagement." Turned out that was a euphemism for dancing at a frat house birthday party. So, I picked her up at a little after 11pm and her "appointment" at the frat house was at 11:30 and we had about a 15 minute ride ahead of us. So, after a couple minutes of mindless chit-chat, she asked if she could change clothes while we drove. Hey, I'm a gentleman, so how could I say no? She was going for a cheerleader motif, so away she went on the wardrobe change. But since she was using my car as a dressing room, I asked if she wouldn't mind moving to the center of the back seat where I could see he better, and she obliged - who doesn't love an attractive exhibitionist? That was a fun ride for me. And I delivered her to the frat house at about 11:25 and her "handler" was waiting for her. I figured that was a euphemism for bodyguard. Ya just never know what your next Lyft/Uber ride is going to bring you. Oh, and she gave me a $5 tip on a $13 fare.


You were tipped $5 to watch a stripper take her clothes off during a drive...... Now THAT's a Proper Ridesharing experience!! Brilliant!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I got a hooter girl yesterday and she tipped too! she was in her hooter dress code


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

This thread is clickbait. You are the buzzfeed of uberpeople 

You had a stripper change in your car, you did not drive a nude passenger


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> This thread is clickbait. You are the buzzfeed of uberpeople
> 
> You had a stripper change in your car, you did not drive a nude passenger


Tomato, tomahto...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Got a Lyft ping last night to pick up a pax at a "gentlemens club." I figured I was going to pick up some horny, drunken, boar and drive him through a take-away joint before depositing him at home. To my surprise and delight it was an attractive (albeit heavily made up) young fraulein who had finished her shift at 11pm and was on her way to (as she said) a "private engagement." Turned out that was a euphemism for dancing at a frat house birthday party. So, I picked her up at a little after 11pm and her "appointment" at the frat house was at 11:30 and we had about a 15 minute ride ahead of us. So, after a couple minutes of mindless chit-chat, she asked if she could change clothes while we drove. Hey, I'm a gentleman, so how could I say no? She was going for a cheerleader motif, so away she went on the wardrobe change. But since she was using my car as a dressing room, I asked if she wouldn't mind moving to the center of the back seat where I could see her better, and she obliged - who doesn't love an attractive exhibitionist? That was a fun ride for me. And I delivered her to the frat house at about 11:25 and her "handler" was waiting for her. I figured that was a euphemism for bodyguard. Ya just never know what your next Lyft/Uber ride is going to bring you. Oh, and she gave me a $5 tip on a $13 fare.


Lucky you didn't run off the road. Hard to drive with yer head cocked backwards.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I got a hooter girl yesterday and she tipped too! she was in her hooter dress code


Probably 16. Did you ask her how old she was before entering? heh heh


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Lucky you didn't run off the road. Hard to drive _with yer head cocked backwards._




Or your cock headed backwards


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Lucky you didn't run off the road. Hard to drive with yer head cocked backwards.


Oh, this is one the reasons I had rearview mirrors installed when I ordered my car. Oh wait...those are standard equipment.


----------

